# Henry County Morels 4-20



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

More young morels came up last night, all white and 2" tall or less, 26 in total. The one's I left yesterday were gone this morning, so I do not know how much they grew. I am hunting on public ground, so it didn't surprise me that they grew legs and walked away. Morels under ash trees and several by dead elm stumps. Happy Easter and good hunting!


----------

